# Quick reminder...



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The best nfl team in the world (packers) are playing tonight.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i told you to stay away from them drugs boy....when you gonna listen....lol..
it seems really strange that there is a football game in the middle of summer...


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

::yawn:: the packers ::yawn::


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Da Bears! Shoot, we got beat up....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

<------- doesn't give two poops about organized sports.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The middle of summer? John its almost over lol. I'm in the woods camping now so I didn't get to see the game last night but tmro when I go home I'll be watching it. Right now I'm cooking fresh fish on the camp fire with crayfish on the side... Awesome


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Being from Chicago, its illegal for me to like Packers. And football weather is cold, sleeting and/or snowing.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol well I do not like your football team, the windy city= bears blow


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cory1990 said:


> Lol well I do not like your football team, the windy city= Packers blow


Well said sir!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol I was just messing with you, the bears didn't do to bad last season. Iv seen them play much worse. They are getting there.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I do think dome players should earn half the rate as those who brave Soldier Field. 

I was a devoted fan of the 1985 bears, haven't been inspired to watch lately.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You should be proud of last season, I think they have got much better then the past years.
My buddie is a bears fan and me and him go at it about it all the time lol. Iv always been a packers fan, then when farve left I was in panic mode until we scored the best qb to ever walk this earth lol


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Packers, Bears....
Yaaaawwwnnnn"............


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

PuterChickFL said:


> Packers=AMAZING, ID BE LOST WITHOUT THEM. WISCONSINS FOOTBALL TEAM THE PACKERS ARE HANDS DOWN THE BEST IN THE NFL. BEARS STILL SUCK THOUGH."............



Fixed that for you.:chair:


----------

